# Star Wars The Force Awakens Teaser Trailer is now live!



## Water Bob (Nov 28, 2014)

The first teaser trailer is out, on youtube!


STAR WARS:  THE FORCE AWAKENS






Dude...even from this little bit...it looks AWESOME!


I mean freakin' AWESOME!!!


Just from what they give you, I can tell the entire vibe of the film is going in a more realistic way.  The plastic, shiny, kiddie approach of the prequels is GONE (and good riddance).


I haven't felt this way since I saw the first Star Wars trailer back in 1977.


Dudes...this looks GOOD.


----------



## Water Bob (Nov 28, 2014)

Notice the title at the end?  The word "Episode" is gone.

I've read that they're going to make another trilogy AND some side films--one-offs.

I wonder if the new ones will not be titled with Episodes and just be:  Star Wars - Name of the Film Here.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 28, 2014)

Not surprised by this but disappointed, none the less; lens flares. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2014)

They just wrapped filming last week, which I guess explains the lack of much cast footage. That Falcon shot at the end...


----------



## MarkB (Nov 28, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> Not surprised by this but disappointed, none the less; lens flares. Otherwise it looks good.




I can't say I noticed any, except maybe for half a second when the camera was looking right into the sun.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 28, 2014)

MarkB said:


> I can't say I noticed any, except maybe for half a second when the camera was looking right into the sun.




That was the only bright light source, so the only place that he could have pulled it. It's CGI. It's unlikely that there was a camera actually involved, why, then, would you _*add *_lens flares? It's not like the human eye gives that effect!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 28, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> That was the only bright light source, so the only place that he could have pulled it. It's CGI. It's unlikely that there was a camera actually involved, why, then, would you _*add *_lens flares? It's not like the human eye gives that effect!




If it had been anything like the Star Trek movies, there'd have been lens flares throughout that low-lit stormtrooper transport, and one wider than the entire screen when the lightsaber ignited.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 28, 2014)

MarkB said:


> If it had been anything like the Star Trek movies, there'd have been lens flares throughout that low-lit stormtrooper transport, and one wider than the entire screen when the lightsaber ignited.




We haven't seen the inside of an Imperial ship or the Millennium Falcon yet. Give him time.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 28, 2014)

Morrus said:


> They just wrapped filming last week, which I guess explains the lack of much cast footage. That Falcon shot at the end...




with a new radar dish sticking out on top


----------



## MarkB (Nov 28, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> We haven't seen the inside of an Imperial ship or the Millennium Falcon yet. Give him time.




For that matter, there's still a year's worth of post-production to do. These clips may all have been 'prettified' by the time the movie comes out.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 29, 2014)

MarkB said:


> For that matter, there's still a year's worth of post-production to do. These clips may all have been 'prettified' by the time the movie comes out.




I fully expect that little lens flare to rise to the levels of David Carradine walking in the desert in the opening sequence of the 1970s "Kung Fu" TV show by then.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> I fully expect that little lens flare to rise to the levels of David Carradine walking in the desert in the opening sequence of the 1970s "Kung Fu" TV show by then.




Condemning a trailer for a movie by inventing things that aren't in the trailer for the movie seems fairly... erm... odd to me. 

I hate the T-Rex, myself. Totally out of place! And the clown was just silly.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 29, 2014)

MarkB said:


> If it had been anything like the Star Trek movies, there'd have been lens flares throughout that low-lit stormtrooper transport, and one wider than the entire screen when the lightsaber ignited.



Much like bay adds random explosions and hot girls in very little clothing to his movies, Abraham adds random lens flares and hot lens flares in very little clothing to his movies. There is an interview out there somewhere in which Abraham admits his wife didn't much care for the Tar trek movies because she couldn't see the movies... too much lens flare for her to see anything.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 29, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Condemning a trailer for a movie by inventing things that aren't in the trailer for the movie seems fairly... erm... odd to me.
> 
> I hate the T-Rex, myself. Totally out of place! And the clown was just silly.




It's not inventing things; it's considering past to be prologue. In this case multiple previous movie prologue.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 29, 2014)

Morrus said:


> I hate the T-Rex, myself. Totally out of place! And the clown was just silly.




It was an Allosaurus, actually. And don't dump on Darth Sillious.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> It's not inventing things; it's considering past to be prologue. In this case multiple previous movie prologue.




We're talking about this trailer. You're welcome to talk about what you it predict will be in the final film instead based in whatever criteria you like, but we're talking about what's in this trailer.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 29, 2014)

Morrus said:


> We're talking about this trailer. You're welcome to talk about what you it predict will be in the final film instead based in whatever criteria you like, but we're talking about what's in this trailer.




I was; the unnecessary lens flare in the Falcon shot.


----------



## Stormonu (Nov 29, 2014)

My first thought upon seeing this:  "I'm going to shoot Abrams."

It took me a second watch to realize what was bothering me about the Falcon (my second-favorite Star Wars vehicle, and I'm a vehiclephobe; screw lightsaber fights) - it's missing the flanges over the the engine in the rear.  I'm also betting that the square "radar dish" was because it was replaced after Lando got it knocked off in the Death Star II.

I like the new stormtrooper look, and I'm a little shocked we're seeing classic Tie Fighters.  The "claymore" lightsaber was interesting.

I laughed when I saw the heroine on the jetbike - while it looks like a scavenged pod racer with a seat, it also looks like a big ...erm - well, y'know.

But strangely, the thing that bothered me the most was X-wings flying about 3 meters above the ground like snow speeders.  They aren't snow speeders.  They're space craft.  Fly 'em low, but that was silly.  I kept expecting one of the laser cannons to catch on some water and flip it into the ocean. (Yes, I know they have repulsors two.  But by tradition they fly like WW2 fighter planes.  You don't fly those low to the ground.  If they wanted to fly them that low, they should have used speeders for that scene, not X-wings.) 

I don't even want to talk about the replacement for R2.

This movie better have an awesome space fight.  I'm expecting something on the grand scale of the Death Star trench or over Endor.  Movies 1-3 had pathetic space battles (though Revenge had some potential, just didn't carry through).


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 29, 2014)

Morrus said:


> And the clown was just silly.



That clown is critical to the entire plot! At the very beginning, he gives the Emperor a pie to the face.

Oops: spoiler alert.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 29, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> I don't even want to talk about the replacement for R2.
> .




If you are referring to thew droid that looks like Wall-E got glued to a soccer ball it isn't a replacement..it's just new droid  design that we haven't seen before now

EDIT: Reminder to all Abrams is going to ruin your child hood Star Wars forever just wait for it


----------



## MarkB (Nov 29, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> But strangely, the thing that bothered me the most was X-wings flying about 3 meters above the ground like snow speeders.  They aren't snow speeders.  They're space craft.  Fly 'em low, but that was silly.




Why is it okay in the Death Star's trench, but not over a lake?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> M
> 
> I don't even want to talk about the replacement for R2.




R2 and 3PO are both still in it. They haven't been replaced.


----------



## Stormonu (Nov 29, 2014)

Morrus said:


> R2 and 3PO are both still in it. They haven't been replaced.




That's good to know.

 [MENTION=40176]MarkB[/MENTION] - On the Death Star, they're low in the trench, but not as ridiculously low over the lake.  Yeah, you can fly real-life jets ridiculously low, but the over-the-topness bothers me.


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 29, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> That's good to know.
> 
> [MENTION=40176]MarkB[/MENTION] - On the Death Star, they're low in the trench, but not as ridiculously low over the lake.  Yeah, you can fly real-life jets ridiculously low, but the over-the-topness bothers me.




A lot of SW is over the top


----------



## MarkB (Nov 29, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> [MENTION=40176]MarkB[/MENTION] - On the Death Star, they're low in the trench, but not as ridiculously low over the lake.




I don't think you can get much lower than they are in the Death Star trench run without landing. And what about the second Death Star? They literally fly inside the thing, missing ducts and pipework by inches (or hitting it by an antenna dish in the _Falcon_'s case), and all at top speed.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 30, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> [MENTION=40176]MarkB[/MENTION] - On the Death Star, they're low in the trench, but not as ridiculously low over the lake.  Yeah, you can fly real-life jets ridiculously low, but the over-the-topness bothers me.




Maybe not as over-the-top as you think. Read about the original Dambusters raid; the movie about it inspired the trench run in the original Star Wars.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 30, 2014)

George Lucas special edition teaser trailer!

[video=youtube;v93Jh6JNBng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng[/video]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 30, 2014)

goldomark said:


> George Lucas special edition teaser trailer!
> 
> [video=youtube;v93Jh6JNBng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng[/video]




Pffft... Late.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 30, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Pffft... Late.



Everything good comes in double. Think of twins, boobs, twins, boobs.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 30, 2014)

Gee, thought that was Tracy Morgan and this was a spoof movie!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 30, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Pffft... Late.




But very welcome for those of us who are avoiding the spoiler thread.

Thanks for the link - that was hilarious.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 30, 2014)

Sigh. ... a whole year of complaining about how he ruined life over stuff that does not matter. I am looking forward to just enjoying the movie.


----------



## delericho (Dec 1, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> It took me a second watch to realize what was bothering me about the Falcon (my second-favorite Star Wars vehicle, and I'm a vehiclephobe; screw lightsaber fights)...




What's #1?


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 1, 2014)

Zaukrie said:


> Sigh. ... a whole year of complaining about how he ruined life over stuff that does not matter. I am looking forward to just enjoying the movie.




No! You can't do that! You are supposed to enter NerdRage (tm) at once!


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 1, 2014)

Not sure saying the lightsaber's hilt looks silly, stupid or is impraticle qualifies as nerdrage. It is just common sense/good taste.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 2, 2014)

Jan van Leyden said:


> No! You can't do that! You are supposed to enter NerdRage (tm) at once!




I've nerdraged once already today; I'll need to take a long rest first.


----------



## Stormonu (Dec 2, 2014)

delericho said:


> What's #1?




Y-wings (especially the Clone Wars version)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 2, 2014)

Stormonu said:


> Y-wings (especially the Clone Wars version)




Ah, Y-wings! The Boulton-Paul Defiant of the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Stormonu (Dec 2, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Ah, Y-wings! The Boulton-Paul Defiant of the Star Wars universe.




Interesting - I thought they were based off the Dauntless <edit> or the Lightning.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 2, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> If you are referring to thew droid that looks like Wall-E got glued to a soccer ball it isn't a replacement..it's just new droid  design that we haven't seen before now
> it




When I saw the soccer ball I actually thought the trailer was a spoof, I really hope thats not the new generations Jarjar.


----------



## nerfherder (Dec 2, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Ah, Y-wings! The Boulton-Paul Defiant of the Star Wars universe.




Fortunately, a lot more successful!

Ah, that takes me back to my childhood when I built an Airfix BPD... 


I thought the teaser was great.  The X-wings skimming over the lake, the Millenium Falcon with tip vortices, and a new, bad-ass Sith.  Can't wait!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 2, 2014)

I thought the teaser was ok.  Some pretty imagery but it tells me nothing about the movie.  It was nice to see the Falcon again, though.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 2, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I thought the teaser was ok.  Some pretty imagery but it tells me nothing about the movie.




Well, it is a teaser.  You know, as in, "to tease".  Not as in, "to inform on what's actually happening".


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 4, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> If you are referring to thew droid that looks like Wall-E got glued to a soccer ball it isn't a replacement..it's just new droid  design that we haven't seen before now



Ooh, yeah, and I wish I could unsee it...

I think it's a bit odd to see all those spaceships speeding through a planet's atmosphere... but it's been done before, so I suppose I can live with it.

And the lightsabre with the cross guard - definitely not a fan. I suppose we get a lightsabre shaped like a morningstar next...


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 4, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> Ooh, yeah, and I wish I could unsee it...
> 
> I think it's a bit odd to see all those spaceships speeding through a planet's atmosphere... but it's been done before, so I suppose I can live with it.
> 
> And the lightsabre with the cross guard - definitely not a fan. I suppose we get a lightsabre shaped like a morningstar next...




At least a lightsabre with some hand protection makes some sense. People even slightly versed in medieval combat wonder why hands aren't always being cut off.

Yeah, I know, "It's a movie"


----------



## Umbran (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> At least a lightsabre with some hand protection makes some sense. People even slightly versed in medieval combat wonder why hands aren't always being cut off.




I believe the canon answer is more like, "because lightsabers are sticky".  As in, once contact is made between two blades, they don't *slide* along each other very well, so you don't generally have to worry much about the other guy running up your blade to your hands.  This, of course, makes the crossguard seen in the trailer just superfluous.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't get the crossbar hate.  Hands got cut off a LOT using non-crossbarred lightsabers.  And like that comedian pointed out, the lightsaber beam can be inside the crossbar. The metal bits just shield the inner bit form your hand.  Besides, if you're using it you're a jedi, and jedi use the force and have superpowers and don't injure themselves on their own lightsabers, because they're jedi. If there's anything wrong with that whole setup, it ain't the crossbar.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryujin said:


> At least a lightsabre with some hand protection makes some sense. People even slightly versed in medieval combat wonder why hands aren't always being cut off.




Have you _seen_ Star Wars?  De-handing is kind of a theme!  Allow me to introduce the dismembered characters of Star Wars: Anakin, Luke, Dark Vader (again!), Count Dooku (both hands!), General Grevious (two of four hands!), Mace Windu.  Plus the guy in the Cantina and Wampa!  Everybody gets their hands cut off in Star Wars!


----------



## trappedslider (Dec 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;QlyCq_cd-FA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlyCq_cd-FA[/video]


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 4, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Have you _seen_ Star Wars?  De-handing is kind of a theme!  Allow me to introduce the dismembered characters of Star Wars: Anakin, Luke, Dark Vader (again!), Count Dooku (both hands!), General Grevious (two of four hands!), Mace Windu.  Plus the guy in the Cantina and Wampa!  Everybody gets their hands cut off in Star Wars!




Admittedly so but in a, "I hack your hand off" manner rather than a, "I slide my sword along yours, in the bind, and take advantage of the lack of hand protection to take your hand off" sort of way.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 4, 2014)

The funny thing is that you look at all the hands of Jedis being cut off and the swinging sword all came from below. So the guard is useless.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe it just looks cool to that dark jedi? Maybe he will find some other use. Maybe it is just a guard.....and isn't important at all.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 4, 2014)

Patton Oswalt talks about Star Wars and what he would do if he had a time machine.

Language not safe for work. Audio only.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDCjIjsZp_Y


----------

